# Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May with pics!



## andyh (7 Apr 2011)

Started a Seperate Thread!

*DATE CHANGE BECAUSE OF ME! Sorry but work commitments have now prevented the 21st MAY.

NEW PROPOSED DATE! 28th May 2011 Please confirm you can attend!*


Event: Fish Shop Tour! All welcome. You can even meet us there!

Date: Saturday 28th May 2011

Location: Going from Derby/East Mids

Time: 9.30 start

Details: I plan to go to The Green Machine, Rare Aquatics and AZ Aquatics in a day, all of which are well worth a visit.

The Green Machine - need i say more, planted tanks galore! *ETA 11am* Then on the way back:

Rare Aquatics - They have recently opened a shop in Crewe, speacilize in Corys, Plecs, Shrimp etc. Never been so keen to have a look.
AZ Aquatics - Crewe area, great fish shop with loads of tanks, and massive range of equipment.

Accommodation Details:n/a

Travel details: 4 Places in my car, others can follow/join us/meet us there

Discussion thread:

Let me know if your interested !  

SteveUK has already indicated interest *and has shotgun*  (steve if you could train to Derby or East Midlands Parkway i could pick you up?)


----------



## andyh (7 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Confirmed Attending: (please add you name!)

AndyH


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Aww, 21st is the day after my Birthday 

Confirmed Attending: (please add you name!)

AndyH
SteveUK


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

gah, dont think ill be able to make the new date as its my daughters birthday weekend


----------



## nayr88 (7 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Confirmed Attending: (please add you name!)

AndyH
SteveUK

I'll be travelling from Romford, so either a train from London or if the lfkc lot sort out a mi I bus 
I've just put in for a tax rebate and had them come back in a few weeks in the past..is this a good thing considering I've wanted a mini m with mini solar light and stand for mucho time  

EDIT

Took my name off untill I can find a decent route.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

There are no longer direct trains for some reason, so changing 4 times in an 8-9 hour journey I will pass. Have fun guys.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (7 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

I will see closer to the date if i can take a car and take 4 more people to share petrol cost.


----------



## Steve Smith (7 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

I've just been playing with NationalRail.com and it looks like you could do it for about £30 with one change at Birmingham New Street, but you'd have to buy separate tickets for the two parts of the journey.  The times sort of tally up if you were to leave London Euston at 7:43am.


----------



## ghostsword (7 Apr 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I will see closer to the date if i can take a car and take 4 more people to share petrol cost.


Count me in!


.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Count me in!


If that's the case I am up for it also, count me in also!


----------



## nayr88 (7 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

well if people are comeing from london I'm tagging along


----------



## Tom (8 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

We're actually going to North Wales on holiday on the 28th and will be going past TGM! Might be later on in the day though, but I do hope to pop in as we go through


----------



## a1Matt (8 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I will see closer to the date if i can take a car and take 4 more people to share petrol cost.





			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> Count me in!.





			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> If that's the case I am up for it also, count me in also!





			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> well if people are comeing from london I'm tagging along



Count me in too.

Shotgun!    or as I prefer to say 'bagsy the front'


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Shotgun!    or as I prefer to say 'bagsy the front'


That makes a full car already! when do we depart?


----------



## andyh (8 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Loving the Commitment from you southern boys!

Should be a good one!

I will be contacting TGM to let them know we are all coming!


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Shotgun!    or as I prefer to say 'bagsy the front'



If it's going to be like that, Shotgun in Andy's car


----------



## andyh (8 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> a1Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SOLD to SteveUK !!
 
I have a nice shiny new car aswell the audi is gone!


----------



## andyh (8 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Hello

Spoke to Jim at The Green Machine and he has said that if nearer the time i confirm numbers he will arrange food and drink. He wasn't specific but i assume that means a Champagne recpetion with canapes and complimentry ADA products for all.    I am hoping for at least a chocolate hob nob!


Andy


----------



## a1Matt (8 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

I remember last time I asked for just water (was offered tea and coffee) and was asked if I would prefer tap or RO. Love it!


----------



## bogwood (9 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Another excuse to visit TGM, as if i need one.
Will see you all at wrexham.  

Cheers
Alan


----------



## mlgt (11 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

As much as I would like to attend I will be abroad for this meet 

In aquarama 2011 baby


----------



## mdhardy01 (11 Apr 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> As much as I would like to attend I will be abroad for this meet
> 
> In aquarama 2011 baby



Take an empty suitcase to bring back all the goodies???


----------



## mdhardy01 (11 Apr 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Hoping to be at tgm myself though
Matt


----------



## andyh (11 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Right! Come on Ladies and Gents lets get things in order here.  

If you coming add your name to the list below, this so we can advise TGM how many are coming:

Andyh
Steveuk


----------



## andyh (11 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Right! Come on Ladies and Gents lets get things in order here.  
If you coming add your name to the list below, this so we can advise TGM how many are coming:

Andyh
Steveuk
Bogwood


----------



## mdhardy01 (11 Apr 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Right! Come on Ladies and Gents lets get things in order here.  
If you coming add your name to the list below, this so we can advise TGM how many are coming:

Andyh
Steveuk
Bogwood
Mdhardy01


----------



## mdhardy01 (14 Apr 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM*

I've go a 7 seater ( short people in the back)
Can pick up at Chelmsford station at
7.30 am if anyone interested 
Matt


----------



## andyh (14 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> I've go a 7 seater ( short people in the back)
> Can pick up at Chelmsford station at
> 7.30 am if anyone interested
> Matt



Generous offer Matt, come on you southerners.

Still a couple of spaces in my car too from Derby  

Andyh


----------



## Themuleous (14 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Would love to come guys, but on hols then!

Nice one for getting something organised 

Sam


----------



## nayr88 (14 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Matt how much is a seat in the mini bus mate? 

I'm sure Luis paulo and matt will be up for this if there's a mini bus.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Apr 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Matt how much is a seat in the mini bus mate?
> 
> I'm sure Luis paulo and matt will be up for this if there's a mini bus.



Of course I would be interested. would £30 cover it? 



.


----------



## nayr88 (15 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Right! Come on Ladies and Gents lets get things in order here. ? 
If you coming add your name to the list below, this so we can advise TGM how many are coming:

Andyh
Steveuk
Bogwood
Mdhardy01
Nayr88
Ghostsword

Haha I took the liberty of adding you Luis I know you won't miss this.


I'm hoping to bring back some wood, possibly some stone and possibly some nice shrimp....

AndyH. I've heard they have some great shrimp and fish in there, obviously you don't hear much about them because of the planted stuff.... Is that right?


----------



## a1Matt (15 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> AndyH. I've heard they have some great shrimp and fish in there, obviously you don't hear much about them because of the planted stuff.... Is that right?



It's true.  I was more impressed with the fauna than the flora   
I bought my choc gouramis from TGM (which spawned)


----------



## nayr88 (15 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Aarrr man  

Matt come mate you can help me pick(or fight) over the wood haha. Ill need your help with shrimp too


----------



## ghostsword (15 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

I think that the best of TGM is the wood and rocks available, if you do not find what you want on the shop you are either blind or do not know what a rock/wood looks like.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Haha I took the liberty of adding you Luis I know you won't miss this.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to bring back some wood, possibly some stone and possibly some nice shrimp....
> ...



Thanks dude!


----------



## andyh (15 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to bring back some wood, possibly some stone and possibly some nice shrimp....
> 
> AndyH. I've heard they have some great shrimp and fish in there, obviously you don't hear much about them because of the planted stuff.... Is that right?




Yeah they always have good livestock, currently have plenty of shrimps.


----------



## B7fec (29 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Andyh
Steveuk
Bogwood
Mdhardy01
Nayr88
Ghostsword
B7fec


Hey guys, been looking for an excuse to drive up and visit TGM again so count me in.....


----------



## Gill (29 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Andyh
Steveuk
Bogwood
Mdhardy01
Nayr88
Ghostsword
B7fec
Gill - What the hell, might as well come along for the ride. will be driving up, as will get lost by train


----------



## Bobtastic (29 Apr 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Marked. I'm extremely interested but need to confirm clearance first! ;o)


----------



## andyh (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Marked. I'm extremely interested but need to confirm clearance first! ;o)




Come on Bob!


----------



## Bobtastic (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Lol, yeah I know! I forgot all about it this weekend... I blame all the BBQ food and beer! I'll place an official request for a pass out tonight! 

EDIT : Permission granted! I may be accompanied by the GF + Sprog but not 100% sure atm

Andyh
Steveuk
Bogwood
Mdhardy01
Nayr88
Ghostsword
B7fec
Gill
Bobtastic (possibly +1 and a half)


----------



## ghostsword (3 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Well done. TGM is possibly the best shop in Europe, and well worth a visit.

A shop like that closer to London would make a fortune.

It is time to sort out transport.


.


----------



## andyh (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Hurray! Well done Bob! Be good to meet you all!  

TGM will be laying on some food etc, so nearer the time i will confirm numbers to them. 


Anybody else coming?


----------



## nayr88 (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Mmmmmm food  haha

Will be good to see some new faces and put erm.. A username to a face  , 

I'm traveling from Romford, I have no means of travel other than train so can't offer anyone a lift.
if Matts(mdhardey) offer is still on the table could you give us a little more info and cost ect. 

Cheers


----------



## andyh (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm food  haha
> 
> Will be good to see some new faces and put erm.. A username to a face  ,
> 
> ...



Putting faces to usernames is always good, i will bring a roll of stickers to make name badges so we can write username and real name on so mine will say Andyh and Andy H  

However they are not all the easy Steve Uk's real name is Sharon


----------



## ghostsword (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm food  haha
> 
> Will be good to see some new faces and put erm.. A username to a face  ,
> 
> ...



If you are going to Romford then we can go together, early in the morning.


----------



## Bobtastic (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> However they are not all the easy Steve Uk's real name is Sharon



I hope he takes that well! Cos you'll be face to face with him in a couple of weeks.  

I'm Rob and answer to Bob so....


----------



## nayr88 (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

What are you doing lurking in Romford Luis!! Haha, are you suggesting a meet in east London and travel from there on national rail?

I'm Ryan  Nayr-Ryan


----------



## andyh (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah good point and since he is coming with me in my car from Derby, could be a long journey!


----------



## ghostsword (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> What are you doing lurking in Romford Luis!! Haha, are you suggesting a meet in east London and travel from there on national rail?
> 
> I'm Ryan  Nayr-Ryan



 I know who you are..  

Yep, we could meet in East London, and travel together, or meet at Marylebone station, I took the train from there before, we just need to go early, so that we get to Wrexam early as well. 

The four hours go very fast, but the time spent at TGM goes even faster.


----------



## George Farmer (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Have fun, all!  Sorry I can't make it.  Please take lots of pics to share - I'd love to see how their display tanks are looking these days.


----------



## andyh (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Have fun, all!  Sorry I can't make it.  Please take lots of pics to share - I'd love to see how their display tanks are looking these days.


 Will do george! (or at least get somebody who is decent at taking pics to do so anyway!)


----------



## mdhardy01 (3 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> if Matts(mdhardey) offer is still on the table could you give us a little more info and cost ect.
> 
> Cheers


Offer still open
Can pick up at Chelmsford station at 7.30 am
Got a BMW  x5 7 seats
As for cost don't know what to ask £10-£15???
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostsword (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Ok, count me in, I got a train from Stratford straight to Chelmsford station. 


			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> nayr88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ghostsword (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Ok, so that we are all on the same page, the date is Saturday 28th May 2011, right?

Maybe we could add the date to the tittle of the thread?


----------



## nayr88 (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

I'm all for that Matt, sounds good. 


Ah man a bmw x5  travelling to TGM in style


----------



## mdhardy01 (3 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Ok Luis , Ryan 
I'll pick up by small car park by costa coffee at station get takeaways for the journey 
We can stop on the way for some breakfast (will need a good full english mmmmm)
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostsword (3 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Fantastic, and yes, full English is needed!


.


----------



## nayr88 (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Nice one, ill be there queuing for my espresso shot haha 

Was anyone else coming from london? Can't wait for this


----------



## John Starkey (3 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

Hi guys,I may tag along if I am not chasing wildlife around the countryside on the same day,

John


----------



## Tom (4 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*

How long will you all be staying for? I think I read a start time of 11, but I may be passing through at 1 ish, maybe 2 on the 28th. Depends if I feel like dragging the GF round on the way to our Snowdonia holiday!!


----------



## ghostsword (4 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi guys,I may tag along if I am not chasing wildlife around the countryside on the same day,
> 
> John



erm, you are required to attend mate..  

Come in just a for a few hours, you got the rest of the year to chase wildlife.


----------



## Steve Smith (4 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> However they are not all the easy Steve Uk's real name is Sharon



Watch it you! 

Just catching up on the forum, I've been so busy this weekend I've barely been in front of a computer!  I'm looking forward to this


----------



## nayr88 (5 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Same, its going to be a really good day.

Tom come along mate would be good to say hi.


----------



## andyh (5 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi guys,I may tag along if I am not chasing wildlife around the countryside on the same day,
> 
> John




Come on John, be good to see you!


----------



## andyh (5 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> How long will you all be staying for? I think I read a start time of 11, but I may be passing through at 1 ish, maybe 2 on the 28th. Depends if I feel like dragging the GF round on the way to our Snowdonia holiday!!



Hey Tom, if its like a typical green machine visit we will be there for at least 2-3 hrs normally more, the chaps at TGM are always hospitable. Lots of tea and coffee, photgraphy and staring into the tanks.  

So you should be fine, but i suspect i will of eaten all the custard creams by then though


----------



## Tom (5 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

If we leave at 7.30am, with good traffic we can make it for 1pm to grab some coffee - then trundle over to the caravan at Porthmadog and die for the evening and watch the Champions League final (It is on the 28th isn't it?). I'm still a maybe, although It's only 15 miles onto the journey.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Unfortunately I have family coming over from Portugal on that weekend so won't be able to make it (will most likely be at Thorpe Park lol). Have fun guys


----------



## B7fec (14 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Gutted guys, looks like I'll be unable to attend now...... the GF has reminded me about a family wedding we have to attend on the 28th.... As if I'd forget that!!   

So will have to keep my eye open for the next UKAPS meet! Have a good time there guys!


----------



## Billypete (16 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Andyh :
> Steveuk
> Bogwood
> Mdhardy01
> ...


Billypete - as if i need an excuse to visit TGM ...  I could do with meeting a few of you guy's before we go to Denmark   
                 will be coming by train to wrexham general at 10.01 & leave at 17.35   hope there's lots to do  :!:  :!:


----------



## Gill (16 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Might not make it guys, Vertigo has flared up this afternoon


----------



## andyh (18 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Getting closer! Anybody else coming? 

i still have space in my car so if anybody wants a lift from Derby with me and Steveuk, they are more than welcome!


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

what time are you all getting there?  I might be able to make the morning but ive got a pre wedding shoot to do at 14:00


----------



## andyh (18 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> what time are you all getting there?  I might be able to make the morning but ive got a pre wedding shoot to do at 14:00


11am is the plan,  be good to see you Stu? not seen u for ages. (did you ever get my email about cars?)


----------



## andyh (23 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

So Saturday is getting Closer! 

My plan is to arrive at TGM at 11am, so see you all there!

Who is coming then, i have lost track!

I need to let Jim at TGM no so that i can get enough coffee and cake!

So please reply and let me know  

Still 2 spaces in my car  , if you can get to Derby i will drive u the rest of the way.


----------



## ghostsword (23 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Ok Luis , Ryan
> I'll pick up by small car park by costa coffee at station get takeaways for the journey
> We can stop on the way for some breakfast (will need a good full english mmmmm)
> Matt
> ...





			
				andyh said:
			
		

> So Saturday is getting Closer!
> 
> My plan is to arrive at TGM at 11am, so see you all there!
> 
> ...



Count me in. !


----------



## Bobtastic (23 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

I'm in and so's me gf+sprog! So... 2 and a half.


----------



## mdhardy01 (23 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Me too
Luis/Ryan you still good for a lift?
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostsword (23 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Me too
> Luis/Ryan you still good for a lift?
> Matt
> 
> ...



 Yep.. Looking forward to it.


----------



## mdhardy01 (23 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Luis/Ryan 
Do you want to pm me your mobile nos I'll pm you mine
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostsword (23 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

I need to pull out, was just politely reminded by my lovely wife that it is our weeding anniversary on the 28th May. 

How am I supposed to remember something that happened 12 years ago, my lame excuse.


----------



## mdhardy01 (23 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Ouch?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Swinney (23 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

I wish I could join you for this one, but we leave on holiday on Saturday so no can do 

Have a great time, and say hi to TGM from me 

Tony


----------



## Billypete (24 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> I need to pull out, was just politely reminded by my lovely wife that it is our weeding anniversary on the 28th May.
> 
> How am I supposed to remember something that happened 12 years ago, my lame excuse.



   WOW     .... I don't want to be rude but she sounds quite 'needy'   ... my missus only expects me to remember our wedding anniversary     

    You need to take her out for the day ....(  Didn't Matt say there's an extra space in the car   )   ... A nice meal  ( Don't we all  love a good cooked breakfast   ) a nice romantic afternoon together whispering sweet nothings in her ear ( you must  remember to say something nice about her as well as the tanks    )  a nice cuddle in the evening ... ( I'm sure Matt would let you have the back seat ... 'we wanna b tgether'   )
   No  :?:  :?:
   Well , perhaps you're right   
   I wish you luck mate ... Only ever forgot once ... An that was once too many    ... Not a pleasant experience  :!:    I don't get reminded anymore thou ... but that was my ex-wife so that might have something to do  with it    ... That wasn't because I forgot so don't worry ....
     At least , I don't think so ....   


Anyway , back to the nitty gritty     I'll be there  :!:  Arrive by train at 10 then bus to TGM  ... Leavin 17.30    see you all there   

 Cheers

 Pete.


----------



## ghostsword (24 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

@billypete, yes, wedding, not weeding. She is already crossed that I "almost" forgot the anniversary and would rather go to middle of nowhere to see rocks and wood, and big tanks. I did not try to explain, just said, yes dear. 

Just as well that I had booked a night out at the Barbican for yesterday, took her to see Ladysmith Black Mambazo, that kinda made the things right again.


----------



## Bobtastic (24 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Phew! Glad you didn't have to fall on your sword Luis! Shame you won't be there on the day tho...


----------



## mdhardy01 (24 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Ok so I'm one down in the car
Anyone else need a lift??
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

I should be there for 11ish.  Shame you cant make it Luis but it always pays to keep the other half happy


----------



## John Starkey (25 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

I'll probably see you guy's on saturday as long as nothing else come's up   ,

John.


----------



## ghostsword (25 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> I should be there for 11ish.  Shame you cant make it Luis but it always pays to keep the other half happy



Thanks Dude.. it does pay, especially as I am getting new tanks into the house. 

It is a trip that I will very sadly miss.


----------



## Steve Smith (25 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

I'm defo coming. I'm stopping at my parent's on Friday night so I can catch an early train, as I don't seem to be able to get to Derby from Leamington early enough!  (My parents don't actually know this yet... )


----------



## nayr88 (25 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

I missed this one last year, and I'm gonna have to miss it again.

Got done for 300quid for course fees today  great .....

Sorry Matt.


----------



## andyh (25 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

OK with everybody chopping and changing i am confused! I need to to confirm approx numbers to TGM.

So far i have the following attending on saturday:

Andyh
Bogwood (alan)
Steveuk
John Starkey
Mdharday01 (matt)
Ryan
Bob
Stuworrall

Have I missed anyone? your all welcome


See you there at 11am Saturday
Andy


----------



## Bobtastic (25 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Do we need badges with our usernames then aka our real names?


----------



## mdhardy01 (25 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> I missed this one last year, and I'm gonna have to miss it again.
> 
> Got done for 300quid for course fees today  great .....
> 
> Sorry Matt.


Ryan I'm going anyway if you can get to Chelmsford I'll waiver fuel charge and even buy breakfast!!
Go on you know you want to
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdhardy01 (25 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Do we need badges with our usernames then aka our real names?


Good idea????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyh (25 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Bobtastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will sort the badges guys!


----------



## nayr88 (25 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Matt I will get back to you by tomorrow evening.

I want to come for sure, and that's very kind to offer to waive the petrol. I will see what I can do, I just don't want to turn up empty handed you know. Would be a bummer. 

Don't put my username on mine they might beat me upon entrance to the shop haha.


----------



## mdhardy01 (25 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

No probs Ryan
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobtastic (25 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> mdhardy01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I was kinda joking but ok!


----------



## Stu Worrall (25 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*



			
				Bobtastic said:
			
		

> Lol, I was kinda joking but ok!


It is a really good idea in order to put names to faces


----------



## andyh (25 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Bobtastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Albeit, some of the faces are quite scary!


----------



## mdhardy01 (26 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

I'd rather not have a name put on my face not in permanent marker anyway !!!! Takes ages to wash off?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobtastic (26 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> I'd rather not have a name put on my face not in permanent marker anyway !!!! Takes ages to wash off?????


Sounds like some one is speaking from experience! And I'm guessing it wasn't your name! 

That will teach you to fall asleep on a drunken lads night out/weekend!


----------



## mdhardy01 (27 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

It's tomorrow????
Excited
Wahay
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyh (27 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*



			
				mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> It's tomorrow????
> Excited
> Wahay
> Matt
> ...




I second that!


----------



## a1Matt (27 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Have a great time guys


----------



## Billypete (28 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> OK with everybody chopping and changing i am confused! I need to to confirm approx numbers to TGM.
> 
> So far i have the following attending on saturday:
> 
> ...


----------



## andyh (28 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*



			
				Billypete said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see you there!


----------



## Billypete (28 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Hi ho hi ho , it's off to TGM I go ....


----------



## Dan Walter (28 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Lots of photos please peeps.  One day I will make the 4hr trip! Have fun


----------



## bogwood (28 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Thanks to all ..........a great day   
Never realised Five hours could go so quickly.

Nice to put faces to UKAPS members.

TGM was as usual Excellent.
Thanks Jim for the drinks, Pizzas, and the gorgeous cakes.  

Only downer, spent too much.
Hopefully a good weekend ahead re scaping the tanks.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## Themuleous (28 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Sounds like a great trip  just a shame I could have gone as well.

Sam


----------



## andyh (28 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

What a great day! 

For those who didnt make it this is what you missed:
cake
Dominos pizza
coffee
tea
OJ
Planted tank talk
Free gift for all attendees, lots of chaps left very happy with a copy of the The Book of ADA, i myself and a couple of others got some free plants  

Here are some pics i took (not the best as i aint that clever with a camera):

Some of the Nano's













The 90cm and the 80cm





The 80cm, which was my favourite tank of the shop. It was stunning in the flesh.









The long one:





The Andy Mac/Altum Tank, which is still looking great









The TGM scaping competition was still running so a few of the guys had a go at scaping a 5ft tank with any of the hardscape they could find in the shop, and boy did they dig hard in the stone bins. It was worth it as a load of ADA goodies are going to the winner!

Deep in thought!















A big thanks to Jim, Mark, Ewan, Gaz and the gang for making us feel so welcome!   

Thanks to all the UKAPS members who made the effort, it was good to meet you all   

Cheers 

Andy


----------



## mdhardy01 (28 May 2011)

*Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Fantastic day had
Even the four hour drive back went quickly as I worked out scales in my mind with all the goodies I got 
Thanks to jim et all for being fab hosts and nice to finally put faces to names
Many thanks
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Smith (28 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Big thanks to TGM for their usual warm welcome and hospitality   And a big thanks to Andy for organising this meet up, and of course for the transportation! 

Had an excellent day in the company of fellow plant and fish nuts, and had great fun scaping the 5 ft tank with lots of massive bits of fossilised wood!  My back will be reminding me of it tomorrow, I'm sure   The big display tanks are looking nice, but the smaller tanks are stealing the show at the moment; they're lovely!  It was also nice to see and chat to Andy and Elan Mak.  They're keeping the 8ft tank in great shape 

Nice to meet some new faces too!  Also, Tom - Apologies for not saying hi properly!  I was a bit engrossed, playing with the hardscape.  I didn't realise you were there until you were leaving!

I have a few photos on my phone which I'll post when I can.  I wasn't able to carry my usual camera with me.  Not enough arms 

Here's to the next one!


----------



## Steve Smith (28 May 2011)

*Re: Fish Shop Tour TGM - Saturday 28th May*

Some photos:





















More photos here 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/casa-steve ... 702641079/


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 May 2011)

Sounds like a great day was had by all 

Some of you may know that I get on well with the guys at TGM, but that aside, I have to say this is the _"TGM difference"_ !  Where else in the uk can you spend so many hours studying great tanks, with warm hosting and tasty cakes, plus be able to stock up on some of the best hardscape and equipment in the land ??? 

A fine way to spend a Saturday I'd say, I only wish I could have joined you all.

Tony


----------



## ghostsword (29 May 2011)

I have to say that the nanos look amazing!

What makes the TGM the greatest shop I have ever visited is the amazing service and how they make you fell welcome. It is irrelevant if you buy or not, the way you are treated is the same, like you are part of the family.

I am critical of many things, but the TGM is not one of them, apart for not being in London, I really cannot say much more that I love the shop and what they stand for.


.


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 May 2011)

As already said we had a great visit. Thanks to TGm for organising and providing the lovely cakes (Yum!) and for andyh for organising it.  The tanks were looking great, especially the 80cm which is moss heaven.  Good to meet up with everyone, put some usernames to faces and make some new friends   

Unfortunately I couldnt stay all day as I had to work but it was a great visit and bobtasic's scape looks real cool too so sorry I missed that being setup.

Some pics to go along with the great ones already posted

Steve Scaping his comp entry






Gaz talking to Tom and Heidi





Bogwood (alan) and andyh taking a look at the fish





lots of lovely wabi and widescreen ada cube gardens   





The 90cm growing back





The excellent 80cm, uber bush and moss!





Still chatting..





Fish





Objects of desire....









Watching steve scape, no pressure!





tropica aquacube nano





The Nano collection





Further into the scape after quarry man steve had sorted through 30Kg of rock to find the best ones!





Pics of steves final scape


----------



## andyh (29 May 2011)

Great pics Stu, that ADA stand was a thing of beauty!


----------



## Bobtastic (29 May 2011)

I'd like to echo what everyone else has said. A great day had by all, the time we spent at TGM absolutely flew by! It was lovely to meet everyone in person. Thanks to Andy for arranging everything and thanks to Jim and the team for, as always, making us feel so welcome.
And on a sad note... I can't believe Bones of the Earth has gone! :'(


----------



## John Starkey (29 May 2011)

Well it's look's like you a very good day guy's,sorry i didn't make i was stuck in traffic on the M6 on friday afternoon/evening and didn't get to bed until 03.20 sat morning   ,

John.


----------



## twg (30 May 2011)

I HAVE to visit this place soon! Would be a serious road trip but looks worth every mile


----------



## George Farmer (30 May 2011)

Great photos guys.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mdhardy01 (30 May 2011)

So this is what i did with my tgm purchases
Also broke the stem on the diffuser before it had made it to the tank so bit of a bodge for the mo( new one already on order)
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spyder (30 May 2011)

I made my 1st visit to TGM the week before, (Fri 20th). Jimmy was very welcoming and makes a great brew.

That 80cm tank was one of my favourites. Lot's of Staurogyne, I had to grab a pot of it whilst I was there and got myself a souvenir pair of wave scissors.

Looks like everyone had a blast, I'll make sure I can attend the next visit.


----------



## Gill (30 May 2011)

Great Pix Guys, looks amazing.


----------



## Billypete (30 May 2011)

Hi All.

       Just to echo fellow attendees ... Had a fantastic day ... Many thanks to Jim , Gaz & all the staff at TGM for making us all so welcome      ... I just wish you were a bit closer   
      Is it me or did time fly   .... Didn't find time to meet everyone but it was nice to put a face to the  names of  those I did meet  .... Bobtastic & co in particular -  Sorry bob - I can't remember your young lady's name    but thank her again for me   
      and I hope we can organise some more gatherings soon   

   Cheers

   Pete


----------



## a1Matt (31 May 2011)

Looks like a fantastic day was had by all 

Good luck on the layout comp Steve


----------



## ghostsword (31 May 2011)

Would there be any doubt that TGM is one of the best shops in Europe, and I only say that because I have not visited Viktor's shop yet. 

For best shop in the world there is stiff competition, such as the ones in Japan and maybe one or two in the US. 

It is for sure a venue that sets the standard.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jun 2011)

Thanks for sharing the photos guys, looks like a great day out! Shame I had to miss this one too  maybe next time!


----------

